# Look at what my son & I saw last night "railfanning"



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

I'm know this post doesn't belong here but this forum is where I've met some nice friends and wanted to share...this is not my photo but this came through Glendale, OH as 3rd loco last night...I thought it was pretty special. 

Hope all is well with you all - God Bless!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Well..........where is your picture then?

Nice, New York Central Heritage Unit.

Video of it rolling down the rails.






I think maybe you should have put this in the North American section.
It is a little big for N scale.


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

I do have a little video of it but you barely see it. At the moment I realized what it was my video camera was on my son. The funny thing is I just learned about the NS Heritage units the previous night railfanning & then the very next day saw one with my son. Pretty cool!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Butterball52113 said:


> I do have a little video of it but you barely see it. At the moment I realized what it was my video camera was on my son. The funny thing is I just learned about the NS Heritage units the previous night railfanning & then the very next day saw one with my son. Pretty cool!


We have a link on the site that has live updates of where the Heritage units will be rolling down the rails.

Hold on, let me see if I can find it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Here it is, check it out.
If you want.

Thanks to Sawgunner for posting this on the site.
https://www.heritageunits.com/


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Dam the Lehigh Valley unit was in my area yesterday!
That position (Sewaren NJ) is on the way back and forth to work too!
That is in the old Shell plant which is Motivia now. Probably had a bunch of Ethanol tankers hooked to it.

Looks like another is making it's way south out of West Nyack, NY.

Cool link, huh?

I ought to watch it more, maybe I can capture a few shots of them.


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

Cool engine

Recently I won a set of Baldwin A/B sharknose engines on ebay in the New York Central scheme.
I was going to paint them but now I'm really liking the black and gray paint.
I think I'll leave 'em alone.

Steve


----------



## Butterball52113 (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks, BigEd - I went to the Heritage website and saw all of the paint schemes - really neat! 

Yeah Steve, that black and gray paint scheme was BEAUTIFUL! 

Have a great weekend, ALL!


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

This is the only one I have seen so far!


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

Nice RRjim
This is my new wallpaper!


----------

